# What music are you listening to now?



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm listening to some old fashioned folk music. What about you?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture on Classic FM

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am stuck in the 80's

But sometimes get the likes of Mcfly forced on me when the kids are about.



Richard...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Phantom of the opera on film+1
tony :lol:


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Le mis, must be my no 1 show.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The glums NO far too sad. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Talking of sad :lol: Miss Saigon, 3 boxes of tissues and a box of Prozac.
tony


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Bluegrass Dueling Banjos-Deliverance 



 with a beer. :silly:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A bit of Amy Winehouse and Back to Black followed by Red Hot Chilli Peppers and Staduim Arcadium.  

The neighbours love it  

Pete


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Just been listening to this on youtube 



 Mariah carey lovely voice,lovely figure :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Bay City Rollers (greatest hits) :headbang: :headbang: :wink: :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> Bay City Rollers (greatest hits) :headbang: :headbang: :wink: :wink:


Hells bells, thats nearly as bad as confessiing to being a Gary Glitter fan :wink:

Actually, I quite liked the Glitter band.

I'll get me coat :roll:

Pete


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Seasick Steve


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am listening to Eric Clapton at the moment,one of my favourite songs of his with a blistering guitar solo.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Korn (cover of another brick in the wall) excellent tune


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Iris Dement, My life. Excellent album.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Groper said:


> Seasick Steve


Good man! Or woman. :wink:

Had an evening of Seasick Steve and Robert Johnson last night and have to check out some of the Colonels suggestions later.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Victor Sylvester plays Pink Floyd.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Herself rattling the plates pots and pans ready for dinner some old pals calling.

Cheers Dave P


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

A bit of Country, Alan Jackson.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Leftism by Leftfield (well, you did ask)

 

...and Pete/peejay I saw GG and the Glitter band live and yes they were very good! 
Can you pick up my coat too.... :wink: 

john


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Herself rattling the plates pots and pans ready for dinner some old pals calling.

Cheers Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Herself rattling the plates pots and pans ready for dinner some old pals calling.

Cheers Dave P


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Peggy Lee on at the moment, love her voice, she is one sexy singer.

Ca


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Errol Brown (Hot Chocolate) very underestimated in my opinion


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Was that free with the Sunday Mail perchance?


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi
I am not actually listening to music at the moment as I am too busy (nearly finished) transferring 16GB of music files onto USB Sticks for use in the MH with one of these FM to radio transmitters I purchased recently

Bill


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.thepuppinisisters.com/

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Wishbone Ash Live (Annie's not around at the moment) :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

rapidorob said:


> Groper said:
> 
> 
> > Seasick Steve
> ...


----------



## callie (Oct 18, 2007)

planetrock.com


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonight it's some R.E.M. - Automatic For The People...


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

R.E.M. - Drive


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

This weekend I have been mostly listening to Lemon Jelly


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

I'm listening to Symphonic BCC , one of the tracks I mixed and Mastered, the other I wrote and played 

Last night, over at Halifax for the Acoustic Strawbs Live


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blue Oyster Cult - Curse of the Hidden Mirrors.

Gerald


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Chunky Kustard - The Socks and Sandals Scandal


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

The Stranglers - A mixture of Rattus Norvegicus, No More Heroes, and Black & White


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Blues Brothers ITV 4
tony


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

The sound of silence, or to be more precise the clock in my study!

Love music an have an awesome collection if anyone is passing Devizes!!

But at this time of night with the family in bed, nothing beats the sound of a clock!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I may pass on Tuiesday


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

*What music are you listening to now*

Thea Gilmore - Liejacker - The Lower Road - one of the UKs hidden gems more appreciated in the US than here


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*music*

Greetings,

Music? Andrea Bocelli, Sarah Brightman, Kathreen Jenkins

Last night: Ricky Nelson, Eddie Cochrane, Bobby Vee, Ritchie Valens, Buddy Holly, Gerry and the pacemakers, Swinging blue jeans, the Searchers

Previously, country and western, Tamla.

Got a wide and varied taste in music


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Peter who are all these people  

Ratporchrico, Thea any relation to David ?

John


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*music*

Greetings,



> Peter who are all these people


Hmmmmmmmmmmm, some of the greatest singers of all times.

I have been busy putting many tracks onto SD cards so that I can play in the motorhome, got a good deal from 7dayshop, 5 x 2GB SD cards at £2.85 each delivered, going to put some tracks onto an 8GB memory stick(£8.68 delivered) next n give that a try.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Vangellis 1492. Conquest of Paradise.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

all weekend we have been listening to Rabbie Burns

(Eddie Reader, Joanne Gilmartin, The Corries, John McDermott, Jean Redpath, The McCalmans, Contraband and the pipe band of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards.)

everything from 'A Man's a Man' to 'Nine inch will please a lady'.

Those of a pure mind may not wish to click on the link

>Nine inch<


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*tunes*

Currently listening to Elbow in the car.....

Watched a programme on Sky recently about Origin of PROG ROCK....my era was mostly punk / rock influenced , but having watched this programe based on groups like , Caravan , King crimson , Procal Harem
Soft machine, i feel that i have missed out.

.........Peejay...............i saw mr Glitter supporting Joe jackson ( stop it )
late 70,s


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Just realised this should probably have been in general chitchat not motorhome chitchat :? I got my chits and chats mixed up and still working my way through all the forums. 

Anyway listening to some Al Green now. Superb


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

The 'other half' and I tend to make our own music. Guitar, mandolin, banjo, whistle, dulcimer, bodhran - and voice. We sing and play folk music. Nothing 'finger in the ear' though. More yer jolly chorus songs.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

A compilation of The Frames ........................ really underrated


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have just downloaded Something Nicer (Theme from the Haven advert)bo OBI.Legally of course from I tunes-79P.  helps me think of summer in France!!!


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Some Willie Nelson - On The Road Again


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Music?*

 Ciao tutti,
Puccini, what else. Is there anything else?
:lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

yozz said:


> Some Willie Nelson - On The Road Again


Enjoyed Willie Nelson, Thanks

In indecisive mood this morning I've been playing Shuffle Songs and got:

Dowland
Dylan (Corrina, Corrina)
Django Reinhardt
Ute Lemper
Diana Washington
Satie
Clapton and the Yardbirds
Tom Robinson (Right On, Sister)
Handel (Zadok the Priest)
Van Morrison (Big Time Operators)
Ray Charles (One Mint Julep)
Edwin Starr
Ruby Turner
Calling All Workers (Theme to Workers Playtime)
Klezmer - Burning Bush
The Kinks
Ella Fitzgerald (You're the Tops)
Amy Winehouse (Wake up Alone)
Purcell (Something from Dido & Aeneas)
Chieftains and Rolling Stones (The Rocky Road to Dublin)
Communards
The Waterboys (Natural Bridge Blues)

Enough! It's stopped raining, time for a walk. Signing out now to Ramsey Lewis (The 'In' Crowd)

What do I do in retirement?

Chris


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Some great sounds there Chris 8)


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tribute concert to freddie Mercury sky channel 256 sky arts ! 

Rock on Freddie


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

The start of the theme tune of the new Minder and the Shane Richie interview on 1548am Forth Radio (Edinburgh Local Radio) I say start because I just switch it over as my ears were starting to bleed!


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Everything by James and/or Tim Booth. Listen to the album Laid, beautiful lyrics, superb voice.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Music*

"Bette Davis Eyes,.....She'll let you take her home, wet her appetite, she lay you on the floor, she's got Bette Davis eyes......"


----------

